

Next-Gen Human and Realism Rendering - keerthiko
http://cg.tuwien.ac.at/~zsolnai/gfx/separable-subsurface-scattering-with-activision-blizzard/

======
keerthiko
A more casual-tier discussion here on Kotaku:

[http://kotaku.com/the-future-of-video-game-graphics-soft-
bea...](http://kotaku.com/the-future-of-video-game-graphics-soft-beautiful-
skin-1703503071?utm_campaign=Socialflow_Kotaku_Facebook&utm_source=Kotaku_Facebook&utm_medium=Socialflow)

